# Recipe For Lumpia Wrappers



## lumpia

I thought it would be nice to share with you all a little secret of us Filipinos: how to make the lumpia wrappers. I know that the general public buys the wrappers already made in the store, but it is twice the fun for a person like me when we can gather all the ingredients together and make the intended dish ourselves! Here is a very good recipe that I would like to share (note that making a lumpia wrapper is similar to making pancakes):

Lumpia Wrappers 
3 large eggs
3/4 cup cornstarch
1/2 cup water

Separate yolks from whites. Beat egg whites until frothy. Add yolks and beat just to blend. Dilute cornstarch with water and add to eggs. Mix well. Let stand for 5 to 10 minutes to settle bubbles. Brush hot Tfal or Teflon, coated, or crepe pan with oil. Place over low medium heat. Give egg mixture a quick stir, pour 2 Tbsp. of egg mixture in pan and quickly tip it from side to side to spead batter into a thin 7 to 8 inches pan cake. Cook until pancake can be lifted off easily from the pan (about 1 minute).
*A too hot skillet or pan will cause bubbles. Adjust temperature.* 
Proceed with the rest of the mixture.
Stack up wrappers on a plate until done.
Yields 15 to 20 wrappers.:lips:


----------



## culinarian247

Tell me what I can fill them with. I've gone ahead and copied the recipe (well, printed at least). What do you serve in them?


----------



## svadhisthana

Lumpia are simialr to eggrolls, you can vary the filling based on what you prefer. There was a recipe posted quite some time ago (by Afra, I think) but, I couldn't find it.


----------



## lumpia

Well, I did a search on Chef Talk and found this topic: Egg Rolls I couldn't find the recipe by Afra that was mentioned, but I did find this topic. Hope that helps!


----------



## kevin clark

I just tried the recipe and the yield was a bit low so added some water and think i thinned it too much.  the first couple came out basically looking line a thin omelette and the others were a bit more than paper thin.  the pan was just hot enough to boil water off but slowly.  i was using the steam from the wrappers as a reference and it seemed when it stopped they were just pulling free of the pan.  This is my first foray into anything like this but crepes which they seem similar too.  I know the info is sketchy but does it seem I am on the right track?


----------

